# 7800 shifters and 9000 brakes



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried using 9000 or 6800 brakes with 7800 shifters?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/beSUvIIwOto?t=1m7s

Peligroso.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------

